

YC got a brother right together #BlenEd proto - The Next Tutorspree?  - UberAcademic

I have not had a full nights rest since October 14th... The YC application is real; not knowing my status<i></i>* it prepares you before you get in and changes your thought process.<p>After passing up 3 rounds I got enough confidence to apply. Lets be real when you look at the pictures as a black dude you say to &quot;self&quot; --- next year; even though I attended #Columbia_biz lang...<p>The new? I got the proto going; it will make you do it even if your solo.. Just make sure its solving a problem as they say.. We got that!<p>Best wishes for dinner...<p>@andrelewis531<p>there is more to the proto behind lock and key -but take a look.. yep and pardon any typos- 
on the a train typing...
======
UberAcademic
@andrelewis531

